# Annual leave/Vacation holidays



## celtic dancer (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it true that you only get 2 weeks paid annual leave in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

celtic dancer said:


> Is it true that you only get 2 weeks paid annual leave in Canada?


That is the minimum requirement but most people get more based on length of service or negotiated at time of hire. I got 7 weeks a year.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> That is the minimum requirement but most people get more based on length of service or negotiated at time of hire. I got 7 weeks a year.


SEVEN!!! :O

Wow - I have 4 and yes it is based on the length of service and/or experience. You can certainly negotiate this with your employer. Most companies will offer 3-4 weeks for an intermediate position and you should be able to negotiate 5-6 weeks for a senior position. But if you can get 7 weeks - you're a winner.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Should you be concerned about vacation time , you can arrange unpaid leave in some cases , to get established was my first objective and then go on from there , in England at that time I only had 2 weeks of paid vacation , my wife would take herself and the children off to the seaside in a caravan for a couple of weeks at a time , my exulted position was to provide for my family .


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

celtic dancer said:


> Is it true that you only get 2 weeks paid annual leave in Canada?


yes in most jobs, but I have heard of the exception, a friend of mine is Canadian and she's an accountant and gets 4 weeks. I've never heard of anyone getting 7.


----------

